# Levsin injection instead of sublingual?



## AmericanPatriot (Dec 6, 2009)

I was doing a bit of research, and apparently Levsin is available in injectable form.Would a levsin injection potentially be THE quickest way to alleviate intestinal cramps? Sublingual administration doesn't seem to be as reliable due to saliva and doesn't seem to be fast enough.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm not sure they prescribe it as an injection for home use. I've never heard of that. They may have it as something they can give in the hospital when you can't be asked to take a pill or put one under your tongue.Theoretically it would be a bit faster, but sublingual as long as the pill dissolves should be fine. I'm not sure saliva makes much difference other than if your mouth is so dry you can't dissolve the pill.Can you in anyway predict when you need it? Because you can take it 30 minutes before a meal, for example, if you usually get cramps after a meal. Even with an injection it will take a bit of time to get to the right places in a high enough concentration to do the job, even if you get to the right blood concentration a minute or two faster.


----------

